# Remington R51



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Been looking at the Shield. Then then XDS. Now I just read about the coming R51. Anyone own a 'modern' Remington pistol? Thoughts? Will be interesting to check out an R51 in person (if I can find a Rem dealer near by).


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Don't let the ads fool you, the gun is not quite "sub compact" and please follow my advice in not buying the very first run of a gun from a company that really hadn't made any h an d guns in the last 50+ years or so.

The oldest "modern" handgun from Remington is less than 5 years old or so when they started back up with the 1911. While their 1911 has gotten some good reviews it was not a new design. Let other be the guinea pig.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

^Good advice.^


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

not brushing your comments off but, the 'don't buy a first' (for me) goes without saying. I asked specifically about their 'modern' pistols exactly because of their short pistol history you call out. 'New' design isn't quite true. The action design, though fairly rare, isn't new.

So, does anyone have a current model Rem to give thoughts on their build quality? If their current quality isn't great, there's no reason to worry about 'newness' or the type of action.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

SP3 said:


> not brushing your comments off but, the 'don't buy a first' (for me) goes without saying. I asked specifically about their 'modern' pistols exactly because of their short pistol history you call out. 'New' design isn't quite true. The action design, though fairly rare, isn't new.
> 
> So, does anyone have a current model Rem to give thoughts on their build quality? If their current quality isn't great, there's no reason to worry about 'newness' or the type of action.


From what I've heard and read about the pistol they won't be available to the public until mid-late February.

Remington's New R51 9x19mm Plus P Semi-Automatic Pistol


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

denner said:


> From what I've heard and read about the pistol they won't be available to the public until mid-late February.


I've read the same.


----------



## Jed Henson (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes, R51 is not quite in production yet. Also agree with VAMarine that it's a borderline subcompact. At 6.5" long and 4.5" tall, it's roughly only .5" shorter than a Glock 19 (both ways). And the 19 is square in the middle of the compact range IMO. The R51 certainly isn't a pocket gun.

I fondled one at SHOT Show last week, and it did feel pretty good. Running the slide was interesting, though. Most every other slide I've racked is relatively smooth, but the R51's was clunky. It racked pretty easily/lightly, but you could feel clunks as you worked the slide back through the mechanism. Hope to get one on the range this spring and see what that's all about.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

*Willing to look*

I'm going to look at one when they hit the stores. Remington has a good reputation for quality so far; at least by me.

The gun I carry everywhere is about 7 inches long and 5 inches high (just checked), so the size doesn't bother me. With an alloy frame, I think the weight should be okay. (I don't like all steel 'small' guns, they feel like a big fishing weight in my pocket.) However, I need to see how the grip fits my hand and fingers for 'girth'. I can handle a Government Model one handed, but a Glock 17 feels like I have a tenuous grip on a 2x2. I just don't feel comfortable shooting that 'wide' a pistol one handed.

Two other matters: Does the grip safety block the sear from disengaging or simply block the trigger? And last but not least, when will it be available in either .40 S&W or .45 ACP? I tend to prefer larger calibers.


----------



## CharlieW (Feb 2, 2011)

To answer the OP's question -- I have a Remington 1911 R1 Enhanced, and it is very well made. It started out as the tightest 1911 I own, and with time it has smoothed out. My pistol is very accurate and has been perfectly reliable.

My interest in the R51 is much higher because my experience with the R1 E has been so positive.


----------



## rifleman88 (Jan 30, 2014)

I agree, R51 is still an unproven design, but it looks good I must say.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

Reading this thread seems to indicate that no one should start up a new company and build a new gun because nobody will buy them. And a gun company shouldn't introduce any new products because no one will buy them. Gun owners don't want innovation or change, they like keep things they they've always been. That ain't us, is it?

If people don't buy the first run, there won't be a second run. But then you say a lot of first time gun owners will buy it. Do you really want first timers evaluating a new design? Wouldn't experience shooters over all offer much better recommendations and suggestions?

Although recently we saw recalls from Springfield, Ruger and Caracal this is still an uncommon thing. Given these guns were introduced prior to and during this unending gun scare with most of the manufacturing of these new designs done throughout the panic, it's no wonder we didn't see more things go wrong.

Remington is a stand up company with an excellent reputation, I can't see buying a first run model as a risk. The worse case scenario may be an inconvenience if there is a problem with the design or production. You shouldn't buy a gun just for the gun, the company should instill some confidence whether it be well established or even a start up. Besides, Remington has publicly started they want to be known in the future as a *handgun company*. It would be silly for them to put it all risk with a flawed and faulty design so early in their long term plan. I bet they did their homework on this one.

Long live American Free Enterprise!


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

CharlieW said:


> To answer the OP's question -- I have a Remington 1911 R1 Enhanced, and it is very well made. It started out as the tightest 1911 I own, and with time it has smoothed out. My pistol is very accurate and has been perfectly reliable.
> 
> My interest in the R51 is much higher because my experience with the R1 E has been so positive.


that is the kind of comment I was looking for from those with first hand experience. if what they made up to now is crap, what's the point of looking at the R51? good to know that at least one owner thinks their quality is good.

Why it almost immediately veered toward whether it is a true sub compact (neither are the two pistols I also mentioned) and that it wasn't yet available (I said as much) or 'it's a first run, stay away', I have no idea.

all that said, I read a review (can't remember where) that said the grip safety was poorly shaped and that the slide sides extend down low enough that the reviewer felt he was at risk of being sliced open. I'm still interested in checking it out if a shop near me ever gets them. Can't think of one that sells Rems, though.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

here's the review I mentioned.

Gun Review: Remington R51 | The Truth About Guns

trigger reset doesn't bother me; every gun is different anyway. racking doesn't bother me; every gun is (a bit) different anyway. forgot about the reassembly issue he had. no way of knowing what it's really about until you do it for yourself but, .....


----------



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

> from qwiksdraw
> "Reading this thread seems to indicate that no one should start up a new company and build a new gun because nobody will buy them. And a gun company shouldn't introduce any new products because no one will buy them. Gun owners don't want innovation or change, they like keep things they they've always been. That ain't us, is it?
> 
> If people don't buy the first run, there won't be a second run. But then you say a lot of first time gun owners will buy it. Do you really want first timers evaluating a new design? Wouldn't experience shooters over all offer much better recommendations and suggestions?
> ...


I love your sentiments and agree with you 100%. Rem isn't new, neither is this design, really. It's been tweeked to modern expectations, that's all. I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

> by SP3
> 
> "here's the review I mentioned.
> 
> ...


I remember reading that review after reading a few other comments about how they were "snubbed" by Remington, not provided a sample when others were, etc. I think they didn't want to like it, even though they made a point to say otherwise.


----------



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

Btw, XDS has a 4" single stack model now. Nice!

http://xdspistol.com/


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

RadarContact said:


> I remember reading that review after reading a few other comments about how they were "snubbed" by Remington, not provided a sample when others were, etc. I think they didn't want to like it, even though they made a point to say otherwise.


I had the same impression. but, at least he supplied photos of his hand with and without the pistol to demonstrate his gripes that I mentioned.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, the original was a really nice gun from what I have read and seen. I hope Remington did not forget how to manufacture that particular pistol.


----------



## cw3retired (Mar 8, 2012)

Re the grip safety. 
I asked that same question to Remington in an email. Yesterday, I received an answer simply stating "the grip safety is a trigger/hammer safety".


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

another thing I noticed just now is, according to a new ad on Slick Guns, the warranty is only 2 years (nothing on Rem's site for the R51 yet). I don't know what the average length is for pistols these days. But, my wife's Bersa and my S&W both have 'lifetime'. 2 years seems, well, crap to put it bluntly. I started this thread thinking I might get one within a year or two. Now, with the various little things I've read added together, I'm thinking not.


----------



## cw3retired (Mar 8, 2012)

Am I now seeing them on gunbroker.com?


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I purchased one today, haven't fired it yet. First impressions are mixed.

I like the weight of the piece, I'm thinking the weight will hold the recoil down. The back strap safety is a bit loud, but, I'm thinking once it wears it'll feel like an old M1911A1.

The slide, although a bit clunky, is easy to rack. Not the prettiest of weapons, but I prefer functionality over beauty. And a big plus is it handles +P ammo.

I'll get to the range next week and will post a report. I'm anticipating a great out of box shooter.

As for holster, I prefer PJHolsters, however, Paul doesn't have a mold yet, so I may try one of the new Versa Carry models.


----------



## Phaelon (Apr 6, 2014)

Hello all, I placed a deposit on an R51 a couple weeks ago. Today, my gun dealer informed me that the R51 has been recalled. I can’t find any information about this on the Remington website. I was wondering if anyone else has heard this and can expand on the problem. Thanks


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Phaelon said:


> Hello all, I placed a deposit on an R51 a couple weeks ago. Today, my gun dealer informed me that the R51 has been recalled. I can't find any information about this on the Remington website. I was wondering if anyone else has heard this and can expand on the problem. Thanks


I haven't heard anything about a recall.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Update: I took it to the range today and was quite pleased. I used Blazer brass 115 grn RN. The gun was pretty flawless. Had a couple of "clicks" from the trigger and no bang. I think the slide didn't seat all the way.

I fired 100 rounds and placed all but a few into about a 4" diameter. For me it shot low left, but I'm wondering if thats because I was so conscious of the backstrap safety. The sights are bright and easy to line up.

Of the 100 rounds fired I didn't get any FTFeeds. As stated above the slide failed to seat several times. On a few instances the slide locked back on the 6th round, one was still in the magazine, not sure why. Maybe the round didn't seat all the way up in the mag. Going to lube the mags and see what happens.

All in all I'm pleased with the gun. The grip will take some getting used to, but then thats with all new weapons. Recoil was light; trigger pull I thought was smooth.

I'll shoot again next week and will report on that outing.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Just got an email back from Remington:

Remington Support
Service Ticket Response

Thank you for contacting Remington! There is no current recall for that model.

Thank you and best regards,
Remington Customer Services


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I rented one last weekend....it was ok....no problem I could see....BUT...would I go out and buy one....nahhhhhh


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Another trip to the range today. Put 100 rds of Blazer 115 FMJ. Pretty good day. I failure to feed/fire. The gun is pretty nice to shoot. I need some range time as my rds are placing low left. I think it is due to my over thinking/over gripping the back strap safety.

First pic is 86 rds at 21 ft; second pic is 14 rds at 15 ft.








[/URL]Image 4-16-14 at 22.49 by tawcat, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Sorry for all the extra HTML script.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

qwiksdraw said:


> Reading this thread seems to indicate that no one should start up a new company and build a new gun because nobody will buy them. And a gun company shouldn't introduce any new products because no one will buy them. Gun owners don't want innovation or change, they like keep things they they've always been. That ain't us, is it?
> 
> If people don't buy the first run, there won't be a second run. But then you say a lot of first time gun owners will buy it. Do you really want first timers evaluating a new design? Wouldn't experience shooters over all offer much better recommendations and suggestions?
> 
> ...


Yeah....about that. ..

*What happened with the Remington R51?*

*Is the Remington R51 Safe?
*

As for a recall, none listed here:

http://www.remington.com/pages/news-and-resources/safety-center.aspx


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Any other range reports to share?


----------



## VitalStatistic (May 15, 2014)

Buddy of mine bought one from Academy sports a few months ago. He likes it, but it's far from perfect. He had to focus on gripping harder to ensure the grip safety functioned properly. He let me shoot it the other day, and I didn't seem to have the same issue with grip pressure he did. Guess I naturally grip more strongly than he does. Even so, the gun is broken in now and I found the grouping less than desireable at 5, 7, and 10 yards. I get much better groupings with my Springfield XDS 9mm 4 in and Walther PPS .40 at the same ranges. I have a Remington R1 1911 .45 and love it, and since Remington is moving to Huntsville, AL, from where I hail, in the next year or so, hope they work out the bugs. BTW, did also have some issues with feeding JHP rounds, but they were not premium quality self defense ammo, so not a proper guage of ability to handle them.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

FYI:

* Breaking: Remington R51 9 mm Pistol Update - American Rifleman*



> Today Remington announced that R51 pistols that are out there can be sent back for a replacement from new production slated to start in a couple of months.
> 
> The R51, according to Remington, will enter production again in October. Those who have an R51 can send it back to Remington and will be supplied with a new R51, two magazines and a Pelican case for their trouble.
> 
> ...


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Well I ended up selling mine. Just bought a Sig SP2022, love the way it handles and shoots.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

OldManMontgomery said:


> I'm going to look at one when they hit the stores. Remington has a good reputation for quality so far; at least by me.
> 
> The gun I carry everywhere is about 7 inches long and 5 inches high (just checked), so the size doesn't bother me. With an alloy frame, I think the weight should be okay. (I don't like all steel 'small' guns, they feel like a big fishing weight in my pocket.) However, I need to see how the grip fits my hand and fingers for 'girth'. I can handle a Government Model one handed, but a Glock 17 feels like I have a tenuous grip on a 2x2. I just don't feel comfortable shooting that 'wide' a pistol one handed.
> 
> Two other matters: Does the grip safety block the sear from disengaging or simply block the trigger? And last but not least, when will it be available in either .40 S&W or .45 ACP? I tend to prefer larger calibers.


The grip of the avg 1911 is approximately 1.27" and that of the Glock is 1.18". How is it a "wide" grip pistol? Unless you're comparing the 1911 to the G21, which does have a wider grip than the G17, but even it is only 1.27" wide. Granted, both are large pistols, and without grips, the 1911 is something like 0.75" wide, but last time I checked, grips come standard. That said, feel is different per person, but just curios.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The Glock has a larger grip circumference.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

VAMarine said:


> The Glock has a larger grip circumference.


The Glock 21 does, yes. If the 17 model does, it would be minimal, but I'm pretty sure he was comparing the 21 to the 1911, and I agree, it is larger.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

No even the 17 has a larger overall dimension of grip circumference than a 1911 with standard thickness grip panels. 

I'll take the measurement s later but the 1911 grip shape is more oval which fits inside the square chunky grip of the Glock. I had a diagram at one time displaying this but for the life if me I can't find it at the moment...


Any way, it's bigger in terms of dimension despite the single dimension of thickness( grip panel to grip panel) being near the same.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I agree. Last night I looked at my 17 and realized the width measurement is of the slide, and the frame is slightly larger. For me the difference is minimal, but when compared to the Glock 21, it is rather noticable.


----------



## robkarrob (Apr 12, 2014)

*Remington stopped manufacturing the R51, due to numerous issues and complaints. No recall, but they have come out publicly and stated there were problems and they have redesigned and upgraded the R51. Anyone that bought the first generation R51, will be able to send their R51 in to Remington, and get it exchanged for the new revised model plus some extras, when Remington gets them manufactured, estimated late 2014.

The following was copied directly from the Remington website:

"Anyone who purchased an R51 may return it and receive a new R51 pistol, along with two additional magazines and a custom Pelican case, by calling Remington at (800) 243-9700. You will be asked to provide your name, address, telephone number, and the serial number of your pistol."



Bob*


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

And still...

Remington R51: Impending Demise?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Good news for the R51 owners.

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## myR51 (Mar 8, 2018)

I own a Remington R51 Super semi ,I have not had a problem what so ever, once you put your hand around the R51, and fire it , u will like it , I trust my Life with it , 
there are a lot of people that talk it down and I have met a lot , the FRIST question I ask is you didn't like the way it fired , and I havnt meet anybody so far that fire a r51 , just what they heard, 1 have Arthritis in my left hand and right wrist , and can disassemble and reassemble the R51 because of my bad hands I use a clamp with rubber on the barrel ($.99 at home depot) to hold it out to push the slide pin out and Bang its done just pull the barrel and the slide comes off,, takes me about 1 to 2 min to dissemble ,, shoots perfect in a 9 in circle anything else just ask ,, but only ask a person thar has Shoot a R51 Gen 2,,, that is it "myR51"


----------



## myR51 (Mar 8, 2018)

I own one and a 2nd is on order , I have a Taurus pt111 , I had befor the R51,,, and my wife has a Bersa thunder 380, she fired my R51 and she wants one (that's the one on order) any questions just ask iam a R51 owner, thanks 'myR51"


----------



## myR51 (Mar 8, 2018)

"SP3" Remington R51 Gen 2 , is out there, remember picking 1 up and handling it befor it is taken apart and cleaned, befor I purchased mine I ask the gun shop
what days will the gunsmith be in, they told me and that's when I went back to purchase the gun , I ask to have the gunsmith disassemble it for me , they did and while he was showing me how ,I said why its apart can u clean and reoil it , they said no problem,,, so I new when I rack the gun for the frist time it was clean ,, any thing u need to no just ask "myR51"


----------



## Onefreetexan (Apr 1, 2018)

I bought a R51 a while ago, got the $100 rebate, and must say this is one of the sweetest guns I own,,,fun to shoot,,, very little recoil and very, very accurate,!!!!
Took a little to figure out the dis-assembly, and re-assembly.. Now can do it with my eyes closed. Think I will get another one.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I still don't trust them. I watched a Remington produced video where the shooter was given the choice of any R51 on the line and told to shoot it at the Remington range. They bragged the gun only had 3 failures in 150 rounds. That's too much for me.


----------



## Onefreetexan (Apr 1, 2018)

Over 500 rounds throught ny R51.....................ZERO failures!!............that’s right. ZERO. Failures!!..
Same as my Ruger P90.


----------



## siradorta (May 14, 2018)

Thanks for the replays so far,decisions decisions...


----------

